# Query on Health Assessment: Reuse of HAP ID for a new visa application



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

Can you please help me with the following query.

I am Australia PR holder and recently married. I have lodged Partner Visa for my wife, online through immi account. She has undergone medicals and awaiting for the results to be uploaded. Since the processing of Partner Visa takes time, I have applied for a visitor visa subclass 600. In the application, I have mentioned the HAP ID of partner visa medicals. After the application status is changed to received, I again see the Health assessment link asking for health examination again. Is it necessary to take the medical assessment again? As I have already mentioned the previous HAP ID in visitor visa application form, do they not consider the earlier results? Is there a way that I redirect to the previous results? 

Please suggest. 

Thanks and Regards,
Chakri.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like a system error or delay in linking the previous HAP ID with this visa application. It should be linked and you should be able to reuse the previous medicals. There is nothing else that you can do now but to either wait and expect the error to be corrected, or, wait for a case officer to contact you for medicals and you can then reply back to them with your HAP ID.

I would suggest you download the application pdf and see if it indeed registered correct answer to the question regarding having done medicals and the correct HAP ID. In case if you notice an error here, use the 'update us' link on the left and then 'notification of incorrect answers' on the right.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Chakri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me with the following query.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As someone has already replied to your query, my response is not related to your actual problem but a sincere suggestion. Please don't apply for Visit VISA for wife if you have applied or going to apply for Partner visa. Believe me it will put your wife's case on back-burner. If you can wait, it is the best thing to directly call her on partner visa rather on visit visa for 3 months and delaying your partner visa.

One of my friend has already suffered a lot just because of the visitor visa he applied for his wife and still waiting for decision on his wife's partner visa application.

Rest is up to you. Best of luck.


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> As someone has already replied to your query, my response is not related to your actual problem but a sincere suggestion. Please don't apply for Visit VISA for wife if you have applied or going to apply for Partner visa. Believe me it will put your wife's case on back-burner. If you can wait, it is the best thing to directly call her on partner visa rather on visit visa for 3 months and delaying your partner visa.
> 
> ...


I see your point. 
But, Now that processing time for Partner visa is 11 to 16 months, I don't see another option. 
Hoping for the best!!


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Looks like a system error or delay in linking the previous HAP ID with this visa application. It should be linked and you should be able to reuse the previous medicals. There is nothing else that you can do now but to either wait and expect the error to be corrected, or, wait for a case officer to contact you for medicals and you can then reply back to them with your HAP ID.
> 
> I would suggest you download the application pdf and see if it indeed registered correct answer to the question regarding having done medicals and the correct HAP ID. In case if you notice an error here, use the 'update us' link on the left and then 'notification of incorrect answers' on the right.


Thanks KeeDa for the reply.
I have posed my query to the helpline email and even called New Delhi office. I was told not to take health assessment for the second the time and they would forward my email to high commission to link with the old HAP ID. Not sure how far I can rely on them. Its already 3 days and did not see any reply or correction from them.


----------

